# EPROM Dump file for 1995 bmw 740i M60 DME 0261200484 without EWS



## asepmcgyver (Aug 5, 2007)

Dear All;

Anyone have dump file from DME 0261200484 without EWSII?
I need this files for Running my M60 Engine.
Now my engine still NOT RUNNING because EWSII modul is fully broken and damage

Please mail me ASAP

Regard


----------

